# Acquisire vs. Acquistare



## mah7

Ciao,
ho un dubbio sul corretto utilizzo delle parole 'acquisire' e 'acquistare'. Mi spiego meglio: quando e perché è preferibile utilizzare l'uno invece che l'altro?

Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mi sorprende che un italiano faccia una domanda del genere, visto che i due termini NON sono solitamente sinonimi.
Ci spiegheresti un contesto in cui un italiano può avere un dubbio su quale verbo usare?

http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*acquisire*
http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/*acquistare*


----------



## Deus84

Concordo con Paul. Solitamente questo è in dubbio di chi sta studiando l'italiano  Il tuo dubbio è riferito specificamente a qualcosa (chessò, un testo, una frase, etc.) ?


----------



## effeundici

Beh, tra i sinonimi di _acquisire_ c'è _acquistare_ (e viceversa) proprio nei link proposti da Paul. Evidentemente qualche caso di dubbio c'è.

_Ho acquisito/acquistato un buona padronanza dell'inglese durante il mio soggiorno all'estero_

Magari _acquisire _non si usa col significato di _comprare_. Però le _acquisizioni_ sono anche _acquisti._

In effetti dai, qualche dubbio può venire.


----------



## mah7

Be' certo è che mi reputo anni luce lontano dal definirmi un linguista. Se così fosse, non sarei qui. 
In secondo luogo, credo che un italiano scriva nella sezione "solo italiano" proprio per avere delucidazioni in merito alla propria lingua, altrimenti scriverebbe in altre sezioni.
Per quanto riguarda la mia domanda, ecco da dove nasce il mio dubbio:

http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionario_Italiano/parola/acquisire.aspx?idD=1&Query=acquisire&lettera=A

http://dizionari.hoepli.it/Dizionar...uistare.aspx?idD=1&Query=acquistare&lettera=A

Nell'hoepli vengono indicati come 'lontani' sinonimi.

Mi scuso per essere stato troppo precipitoso dimenticando di inserire il famoso contesto.


P.s. grazie per la comprensione effeundici.


----------



## phiona

Mi sembra che se c'è scambio di denaro possono essere usati come sinonimi:
acquisire/acquistare beni, proprietà (anche se può capitare di acquisire beni senza comprarli, per esempio se si ereditano)
senza scambio di denaro utilizzerei solo acquisire:
acquisire certezze, diritti, buona educazione
Comunque non ci avevo mai pensato, ma è una bella domanda


----------



## laurentius87

phiona said:


> Mi sembra che se c'è scambio di denaro possono essere usati come sinonimi:
> acquisire/acquistare beni, proprietà (anche se può capitare di acquisire beni senza comprarli, per esempio se si ereditano)
> senza scambio di denaro utilizzerei solo acquisire:
> acquisire certezze, diritti, buona educazione
> Comunque non ci avevo mai pensato, ma è una bella domanda



In realtà hanno campi semantici parzialmente sovrapposti.

Il Devoto-Oli, per dire, porta _acquistare _anche nel significato di «aggiungere al proprio patrimonio di doti o possibilità» (per esempio _acquistare pratica_, _acquistare esperienza_).

È vero che teoricamente _acquistare_ ha un significato più concreto relativo a un'azione di compravendita, ma in alcuni casi il senso è analogo ad _acquisire_. La domanda di mah7, ma è un parere personale, mi pare tutt'altro che peregrina.


----------



## annapo

Differenza assai più sottile di quanto si creda...

acquisire = _venire in possesso di qualcosa_
acquistare =  _venire in possesso di qualcosa in cambio di un pagamento_, ma anche: _guadagnare, ottenere conseguire_ 

perciò le due parole sono sinonimi, quando intendo dire che ho conseguito, guadagnato, ottenuto qualcosa:

_ho acquistato/acquisito manualità nell'intrecciare fili di rafia per fare borse_
_ho acquisito/ acquistato fiducia in me stesso_
_ho acquistato/acquisito una favorevole reputazione nel settore ecc..._


PS: Anche gli italiani hanno dubbi sulla loro lingua. Siamo *nativi*, non *nati imparati*.


----------



## phiona

Giusto, brava!
Anche se nei tre esempi da te riportati, io utilizzerei acquisire. Ma qui direi che entriamo nel gusto personale.


----------



## mah7

In sostanza, quindi, possiamo dire che fin quando non si intenda un mero acquisto 'fisico' (automobile, libro, ecc.), i due vocabili possono essere considerati sinonimi.

Grazie a tutti per i chiarimenti e la solidarietà.

Buona serata.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non credo, anche un'acquisizione può essere "fisica".


----------



## marco.cur

Non credo che possano considerarsi sinonimi.

Acquisire significa entrare in possesso di qualcosa, senza specificare come; acquistare ottenere qualcosa dietro pagamento di un corrispettivo.

Per esempio un ente o una società che intende acquisire degli immobili, significa che intende incrementare il proprio patrimonio immobiliare, senza specificare se mediante acquisto, permuta, usucapione, esproprio, o altre forme di acquisizione.

Nessuno direbbe "ho acquisito una casa"; acquisire nel caso di beni fisici è usato per lo più in rifirimento a persono giuridiche.

Logicamente, per altre forme di acquisiizone che non prevedono il pagamento di un coorrispettivo non ci possono essere equivoci:
acquisire informazioni, acquisire un documento, acquisire qualcosa agli atti, e simili.

Con rifeirmento alle persone, si dice:
Acquisire esperienza, acquisire una certa pratica etc.
Acquistare fama, notorietà: qui secondo me si sottolinea che uno si è guadagnato la fama che ha avuto.


----------



## mah7

infinite sadness said:


> Non credo, anche un'acquisizione può essere "fisica".



Volevo fare un breve punto della situazione sottolineando la sostanziale differenza tra i due sinonimi. 

Per "fisico" intendo dire un qualcosa che si può toccare come un'automobile o un libro. 

Acquisire dimestichezza.

La dimestichezza non può essere toccata.


----------



## MoonNear

10 e lode



marco.cur said:


> Non credo che possano considerarsi sinonimi.
> 
> Acquisire significa entrare in possesso di qualcosa, senza specificare come; acquistare ottenere qualcosa dietro pagamento di un corrispettivo.
> 
> Per esempio un ente o una società che intende acquisire degli immobili, significa che intende incrementare il proprio patrimonio immobiliare, senza specificare se mediante acquisto, permuta, usucapione, esproprio, o altre forme di acquisizione.
> 
> Nessuno direbbe "ho acquisito una casa"; acquisire nel caso di beni fisici è usato per lo più in rifirimento a persono giuridiche.
> 
> Logicamente, per altre forme di acquisiizone che non prevedono il pagamento di un coorrispettivo non ci possono essere equivoci:
> acquisire informazioni, acquisire un documento, acquisire qualcosa agli atti, e simili.
> 
> Con rifeirmento alle persone, si dice:
> Acquisire esperienza, acquisire una certa pratica etc.
> Acquistare fama, notorietà: qui secondo me si sottolinea che uno si è guadagnato la fama che ha avuto.


----------



## infinite sadness

mah7 said:


> Volevo fare un breve punto della situazione sottolineando la sostanziale differenza tra i due sinonimi.
> 
> Per "fisico" intendo dire un qualcosa che si può toccare come un'automobile o un libro.
> 
> Acquisire dimestichezza.
> 
> La dimestichezza non può essere toccata.


Infatti, la dimestichezza si può acquistare con la pratica, mentre un'automobile si può acquisire in dote.


----------



## zipp404

marco.cur said:


> Non credo che possano considerarsi sinonimi.
> 
> Acquisire significa entrare in possesso di qualcosa, senza specificare come [...]



....   senza specificare come.

Sicuro?

Dal Treccani::  nozioni acquisite _con lo studio_; certezza acquisita _attraverso una faticosa ricerca_ [..]


----------



## olaszinho

zipp404 said:


> .... senza specificare come.
> 
> Sicuro?
> 
> Dal Treccani:: nozioni acquisite _con lo studio_; certezza acquisita _attraverso una faticosa ricerca_ [..]


----------



## Giorgino

zipp404 said:


> ....   senza specificare come.
> 
> Sicuro?
> 
> Dal Treccani::  nozioni acquisite _con lo studio_; certezza acquisita _attraverso una faticosa ricerca_ [..]



Può essere vero che, in certi casi (e solo in certi), _acquisire_ sia iperonimo di _acquistare_. Assumendo che sia così, negli esempi del Treccani è stato aggiunto il complemento di mezzo _proprio perché _"acquisire" in sé non include il _come_.


----------



## raffavita

Francamente, il fatto che si sia aperto un dibattito dimostra che la domanda è assolutamente pertinente. Trovo un po' asfittica la polemica sull'essere o non essere italiani. 
Comunque, sono italiana e mi sono posta la stessa domanda. Io direi "acquisire" notorietà, ma spesso si sente anche "acquistare"; in questo caso, come in altri, direi che si possono considerare sinonimi.


----------



## fedeeffe

marco.cur said:


> Nessuno direbbe "ho acquisito una casa"; acquisire nel caso di beni fisici è usato per lo più in rifirimento a persono giuridiche.


Nessuno, a parte un agente immobiliare 
Nel gergo degli intermediatori immobiliari infatti, l'acquisizione di una casa consiste nell'ottenere il mandato a vendere o locare tale immobile.


----------

